# Easiest place to pass your driving test?



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

The quest is in the title anyone know the easiest place in the uk for this...cuz some place are more slack than others i guess any1 got ne ideas?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I thought you lived in Sweden?


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah but I am moving to britain in like 3 months or so have said this on many occasions!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

offo said:


> Yeah but I am moving to britain in like 3 months or so have said this on many occasions!


Sorry mate I probably wasn't listening...


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

lol


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

LOL gillingham test centre, kent! I passed first time, and thats saying something!


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

offo said:


> Yeah but I am moving to britain in like 3 months


God help us!


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

And in answer to your question, it is supposedly easier to pass your test at the beginning of the month because testers have a quota of how many people can pass per month and are more likely to let borderline cases pass at this time.

I guess you know where in England you are moving back to though, and this will presumably be where you do your test?


----------



## Skid (Jul 13, 2007)

and likewise as above, it's better to do the test earlier in the morning, as daily quotas apply (so my instructor told me when I did my test). It's also good, as there's more traffic (rush hour); so you can't go as "fast" and demonstrate your clutch control


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

quota? ****holes!!!!!!! Wouldnt know where the best place to pass your test is offo, I took first one last year and got 17 minors and 3 serious faults.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Offo just wear a short skirt and offer to take your pants off...


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Given the amount of clueless [email protected] i encounter everyday on the roads in Manchester,the test must be p1ss easy so i suggest you try here.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

If you can drive then you'll pass on the fookin moon....


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Don't take your test in the south of england, Yorshire is the best place, roads tend to be less congested.


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

Leconsfield in Yorkshire. Got to be the EASIEST place eva to pass any form of motorised test!


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

any countryside place mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

your either skilled to drive a car or your not...

your not confident in your driving ability i take it?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> your either skilled to drive a car or your not...
> 
> your not confident in your driving ability i take it?


:beer1:


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

So why cant southerners drive


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

i am confident at driving  quite good really


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Don't need to find an "easy" place then! There's no such thing as an easy place anyway. The quotas mentioned are true though. Where you gonna live when you move back? The lessons you have will be in the same area as the test is so you can get used to it.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeh he's rite just not south


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

miller25 said:


> Don't take your test in the south of england, Yorshire is the best place, roads tend to be less congested.


Obviously you don't travel around Leeds then..... 

Offo, the easiest place to pass your driving test.......................is...............wait for it..........................................IN A FCUKING CAR


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

miller25 said:


> So why cant southerners drive


I dive south to north and back every day, and believe me when I say the majority of idiot drivers is birmingham and up, there is always a hold up because of a smash on the M6 flyover, but there is not much difference between anywhere really.


----------

